# Question about Oberon covers



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm really trying to decide what Oberon design and color to get.  At first I really loved the saddle color, but then the sky blue lept out at me and I think I'm in love.  The design I'm leaning toward is Roof of Heaven.  But then again, it's still up in the air, lol!

My question is:  In the lighter colors, such as sky blue, is there a problem with them becoming stained?  I love the way leather looks when it's aged, but I don't like stains.  Since it's rather expensive, I want to keep the one for quite some time.  Does it hold up well as far as stains go?  What you all tell me will go a long way in helping with my decision.

I love earth tones, which is why I like the saddle (tree of life is what I would want then), but then again, I like cheery colors too and the sky blue is cheery to me.  I need to be cheered.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The sky blue journal I have is not as light as it appears in the pictures. Then again, the Tree of Life (in green) cover they sent me last year was almost black. I must have a note on my account that says "send this one the dark leathers."

I have yet to stain any of the three pieces I have, and I am by no means a terribly neat and tidy person. I think unless you get it really wet or smear something awful on it, it will be fine.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I just ordered the Roof of Heaven in sky blue and I am really hoping it's not too dark.  I really like the color on the website.
It was between the ROH or Creekbed Maple, but went with ROH because I wanted something a little bit more 'uplifting'.  I tend
to gravitate towards the earth tones and wanted something different.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Pidgeon, we must have the same note on our files.I find the oberon colour issue a problem.  I have seen very bright purple ROH yet mine is dark with just a purple hue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

This is my Oberon collection (Kindle cover, journal, card case) and I've found them all to be very durable-no stains or wear and the colors are beautiful. You'll love yours!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I know this won't help much, but I think you'll be happy with anything you get from them. It's all high quality, and beautiful!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The colors on the website are brighter than the actual color. The flash bounce makes it this way.  When I took a photo of my sky blue ROH (when I had one), the photo was brighter than the cover.  I've noticed this with M-Edge covers too.  They appear to be lighter in their website than they actually were.  The sapphire blue M-Edge is very dark, but the photo makes it look like turquoise.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That purple ROH looks gorgeous, but nothing like mine.  Is that a true colour?


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

I understand that Oberon say colours may vary but if I got an almost black cover when I'd ordered green I wouldn't think that was acceptable. A slightly darker/lighter cover is fine, a totally different colour is not. This is one reason I'd be hesitant to buy from them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Moosh said:


> I understand that Oberon say colours may vary but if I got an almost black cover when I'd ordered green I wouldn't think that was acceptable. A slightly darker/lighter cover is fine, a totally different colour is not. This is one reason I'd be hesitant to buy from them.


I got my green cover in a beta test, so the color itself may also have been just a test.... I actually really liked the color, much better than the green on their website.... Here is a pic I took without a flash, it is a little lighter than this:


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I have Avenue of Trees in taupe which is a beautiful carmel color.  I've only had it for two months and it hasn't gotten one stain on it yet


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

Pushka said:


> That purple ROH looks gorgeous, but nothing like mine. Is that a true colour?


Yes it is! The purple ROH's tend to vary in color somewhat as if I recall correctly they changed the dye they used at some point. They are all quite lovely though!


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't have one, and I'm not willing to spend that much on one, but since they're leather you should be able to treat it with a mink oil and it will be both water resistant and stain resistant.  will also help keep the leather supple as well.  I use it on all my leather items.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Labrynth said:


> I don't have one, and I'm not willing to spend that much on one, but since they're leather you should be able to treat it with a mink oil and it will be both water resistant and stain resistant. will also help keep the leather supple as well. I use it on all my leather items.


I'm pretty sure Oberon says not to use mink oil on their products.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

The Mink oil can darken the leather. I would do a test to see if you like it first. There are other leather conditioners that don't stain the leather when applied. I know I have see posts with specific products, I will have to go look for them... 

ETA: Ok, the ones I am seeing are Cadillac Leather Lotion, and Apple Brand Leather Care.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Amazon has the Apple leather care. Here's a link:
http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Leather-Care-Oz-Pack/dp/B001TXOV1Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1263437244&sr=8-4


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use the apple brand leather conditioner with very good results. I picked it up at a leather store in the mall.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Anything that contains silicon is apt to dry leather out.  I've used mink oil on everything from boots to coats to belts and a leather corset.  Never had a darkening problem personally.


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I got my green cover in a beta test, so the color itself may also have been just a test.... I actually really liked the color, much better than the green on their website.... Here is a pic I took without a flash, it is a little lighter than this:


I love your cover...but it looks nothing like that on the web site Yours has the green around the outside and it looks brownish around the tree section where on the site it looks bright green all over....if i new it would come in like yours i would order it in a heartbeat!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The recessed areas are black, not brown.... Reflection from the flash.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> This is my Oberon collection (Kindle cover, journal, card case) and I've found them all to be very durable-no stains or wear and the colors are beautiful. You'll love yours!


Is that purple I want the purple butterfly, but I want the color showed on oberon site, or else i will go with forest...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

My (former) purple looks much darker than that - is that the look you wanted Winter9?  Dark not bright?  I wanted bright so was a little disappointed.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Could you please take a look at their site for me and tell me if the color you got look like their butterfly picture (the one actually pictured, not blue..) I want one that has more blue in it, like the one pictured there.. Difficult to tell but I think the one here has too much violet in it or red or .. well I 'm not that good on colors...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> Could you please take a look at their site for me and tell me if the color you got look like their butterfly picture (the one actually pictured, not blue..) I want one that has more blue in it, like the one pictured there.. Difficult to tell but I think the one here has too much violet in it or red or .. well I 'm not that good on colors...


Maybe this thread will help you out. It's my experience with the purple covers:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6481.0.html


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

FYI: I have the Red Ginko.  I got it in July.  It has always been a bit on the light side and I get the feeling that it was not conditioned prior to shipment.  My hubby just put some Johnson's Paste on it for me and it darkened it slightly and made the contrast between the red and black much more rich!  I love it!  Hubs said that it may lighten up again as it absorbs and we may need to put another coat or two on it.  He does a LOT of leather work. (makes his own holsters, shoot bags, etc) I am happy with the way it looks right now with the paste...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Gosh luvmy4brats, that is a serious difference.

And why I think Oberon should have an *up to date* picture of every cover, in each of its available colours. I know it is a small company; we are a small company too that doesnt even sell online products, let alone anything to do with colour and design, but our website is always current.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Winter9 said:


> Is that purple I want the purple butterfly, but I want the color showed on oberon site, or else i will go with forest...


Yes, that's my purple Roof of Heaven Kindle cover.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm having difficulty picking a case based on the pictures I've been seeing.  The colors have me confused.  Just when I see one that I like, someone says 'it's lighter than picture shows'.  Do you just order one and pray that the colors are what you are wanting?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

They're covers, not cases-the sides are open. Don't know if that matters to you.   The colors are generally what the site shows. What many people don't understand is that when they dye the leather there will always be variations. It's just how leather is. Some hides absorb more ink than others, and there will be differences in shade and depth. People's pics will always vary somewhat too depending on their cameras, the light they took the picture in, and even the background.  Don't worry about it-you will love your Oberon!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

RhondaRN said:


> I'm really trying to decide what Oberon design and color to get. At first I really loved the saddle color, but then the sky blue lept out at me and I think I'm in love. The design I'm leaning toward is Roof of Heaven. But then again, it's still up in the air, lol!
> 
> My question is: In the lighter colors, such as sky blue, is there a problem with them becoming stained? I love the way leather looks when it's aged, but I don't like stains. Since it's rather expensive, I want to keep the one for quite some time. Does it hold up well as far as stains go? What you all tell me will go a long way in helping with my decision.
> 
> I love earth tones, which is why I like the saddle (tree of life is what I would want then), but then again, I like cheery colors too and the sky blue is cheery to me. I need to be cheered.


RhondaRN,

I think I know what will cheer you; it sounds to me like you need TWO new Oberon covers.

What I can say about the "Tree of Life" cover is that I've had it as a journal cover in Saddle for ten years, and it's more beautiful than the day I got it; I don't know about the lighter colors, because I don't have any experience, but I will soon, I'm ordering the blue ROH on payday.
Sounds like we have similar (good) taste.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> RhondaRN,
> 
> I think I know what will cheer you; it sounds to me like you need TWO new Oberon covers.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you MORE!!  I think I need TWO covers too (and we do have great taste). But how the heck can I justify TWO covers to my husband.....hmmmm.....let me ponder this....


----------

